# Linie zeichnen



## darko m. (10. April 2005)

Hallo
Ich hab da mal ne kleine Frage.
Ich will ein Programm schreiben, bei dem man wenn man auf die Linke Maustaste
drückt (mit der Maus bewegt) dann wieder los lässt eine Linie machen.
Wie geht das?
Ich habe es mit RAD probiert und möchte es eigentlich aus so hinbgringen.


----------



## Tobias K. (10. April 2005)

moin



Schön zu wissen ob mit WinApi, MFC, Konsolenanwendung, .....
Und unter welchem Bts soll es laufen?

Wenn es mit der WinApi für Windows laufen soll, ist das hier eine gute Anleitung: http://win-api.de/tutorials.php?tutid=10


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## darko m. (10. April 2005)

hmm....

Es sollte auf Windows XP laufen.
So viel ich weiss basiert "RAD" auf API, nur ist es einfacher zum lernen.
Ich will wissen wie ich es mit RAD machen kann und nicht direkt mit API, da ich mit
API noch mühe habe :-D.


----------



## Tobias K. (10. April 2005)

moin


Ich kenn RAD nciht, finde API aber nciht wirklich schwierig, aber will da jetzt mal keine Behauptungen anstellen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## darko m. (10. April 2005)

Ok..

Wie würdest du es machen?
Mit API oder MFC.
(Ich kenne beides nicht gut)


----------



## Flegmon (10. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich würde API benutzen


----------



## Tobias K. (10. April 2005)

moin


Ich würde es genau so machen wie bei dem Link den ich eben gepostet habe.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## darko m. (10. April 2005)

ok..

Danke

mfg
Dark(o);


----------



## wasle (13. April 2005)

*anwendungen*

ich wolte fargen wie das prinzipiell mit den win32 anwenfungen funktionirt kann im moment leider nur die konsolenanwendungen.
were nett wen mir da jemend ein paar befehle oder ne gute anleitung geben könnte


----------



## Tobias K. (13. April 2005)

moin



Ein paar Befehle 

http://www.win-api.de


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

